# Building next gooseneck trailer



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got a new to me 2020 RAM 5500 truck to replace my ailing, aging 2008 F-550 and probably my F-350.

Now I'm replacing my 30' 24K Big Tex trailer with a 35' trailer with a lot more load capacity.

Was all set on Diamond C until I found Kaufman.

Kaufman offers a 38,000lb triple axle full tilt trailer for about $5,000 cheaper, so I'm 95% sure going with them. Not quite as nice, but Diamond C not $5K nicer.

They can configure it 2 different ways, so here's my questions:

1. 3) 10K Dexter oil bath axles $17,400 (Includes 6'x8' deck on neck, 2 speed jacks, spare tire/wheel, fork carrier and optional red paint).

2. 2) 15K Dexter oil bath axles with 17.5k wheels/tires (Includes 6'x8' deck on neck, 2 speed jacks, spare tire/wheel, fork carrier, optional red paint) $20,045.

They made the comment that I would be one of the first to request the 2) 15K axle configuration. 99% of their trailers are sold with the 3) 10K axles.

Anyway, $2,645 *more* for the 2 heavier axles than 3 lighter axles??

Worth it??? I'm not of Nancy Pelosi wealth, like some guys here :lol:

Was convinced, until I thought of brakes >>>Wouldn't 3 braked axles stop the trailer better than 2 braked axles?<<<<

I realize the heavier 15K axles come with better tires and less chance of flats and less fore axle tire scrub, but worth the extra?

Thoughts?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If all axles braked, the brakes a wash. The heavier axle will have bigger brakes. Unbraked axles are main thing that kill your stopping power.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Second option....never wanted another 3 axle after I got shed of my last one.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Are the 15K axles with duals by chance? Can you get elec/hydraulic brakes also?

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Are the 15K axles with duals by chance? Can you get elec/hydraulic brakes also?
> 
> Larry


Yes, duals.

I don't see the electric/hydraulic brakes are available. 
Truthfully, I don't see the need for them. I'm hauling very local. Standard brakes on my Big Tex have been excellent. I hear great reviews on E/H brakes, but don't seem to need them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> If all axles braked, the brakes a wash. The heavier axle will have bigger brakes. Unbraked axles are main thing that kill your stopping power.


Figured same, but 4 extra tires braking would still seem like more braking power, even tho smaller.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The brakes on those heavy axles will shock you on the price. But not having the triple axle tire scrubbing on every tight turn might cancel it out. It's kind of six of one and half a dozen of the other. Personally, if I could swing it, I'd get the heavier axles and taller tires and better brakes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> The brakes on those heavy axles will shock you on the price. But not having the triple axle tire scrubbing on every tight turn might cancel it out. It's kind of six of one and half a dozen of the other. Personally, if I could swing it, I'd get the heavier axles and taller tires and better brakes.


Was thinking same, plus less chance for flats. 
The thing that concerned me was that Kaufman, who builds 500 trailers per month, said they would build it for me, but always sell them in the triple 10k configuration.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Dual. Less tires, wheels, brakes to maintain, easier to turn. Just because everybody else does it, doesn't make it right!


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I wouldn’t want the extra tires seems more expensive to maintain and another set of tires to have a potential flat or blow out with. Kaufman trailers are nice but have you checked with Gator? Friend bought a new one and I was really impressed with the way it’s built and the little things they did when building it. I don’t know if they offer what you are needing but I would check.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

If you are going long distance down the highway tri-axle would ride better but short distance and alot of turning I would say tandem. If you go thru any toll booths it is one more axle to pay for.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

danwi said:


> If you are going long distance down the highway tri-axle would ride better but short distance and alot of turning I would say tandem. If you go thru any toll booths it is one more axle to pay for.


90% short hauls and tight turns


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

My FIL has that exact Kaufman trailer for hauling rounds for his cows. He's had it for 5 or 6 years now and hasn't had any issues with it. I borrowed it last year as a friend was using my 25' Anderson 14k. I had to haul a tractor from the farm to my house. That was my first experience pulling a 3 axle trailer and boy that thing pulled nice; I only had a about a 8k lb tractor loaded on it though. I ran 60 miles on the interstate from the farm to my house. While it pulled great, I could see the 3rd axle being an issue in tight turns, I tore up quite a bit of grass getting it poked into my backyard and the tight turns coming into my neighborhood. If you're only doing short hauls and have tight turns I think a dual tandem would serve you much better.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

I use to have a triple axle trailer and I always cringed while turning tight corners with a heavy load. Those front tires take a beating. My current trailer is a tandem dual setup with 10k dexters and I am happy with the performance.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Havoc said:


> I use to have a triple axle trailer and I always cringed while turning tight corners with a heavy load. Those front tires take a beating. My current trailer is a tandem dual setup with 10k dexters and I am happy with the performance.


The downside is they want $2600 more for the tandem 15k.

I like the efficiency of the tandem over the triple and I do have to make tight turns. 
I have 10k Dexter oil baths on my Big Tex and they haven't given me one second of trouble.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No, more tires means less weight on each tire. It's a wash for short stops. For lots of braking in big hills would want to do a bit work work comparing brake sizes.

In tight turning, gooseneck triple axles not a great choice due to that sideways scrub action. Friends trailer even broke the spindle off the front axle turning tight on asphalt with a load on.



JD3430 said:


> Figured same, but 4 extra tires braking would still seem like more braking power, even tho smaller.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

$2,600 is a lot of money for the different option. In your original post you said "They made the comment that I would be one of the first to request the 2) 15K axle configuration. 99% of their trailers are sold with the 3) 10K axles." Would they be willing to give you the contact info for some of the people that purchased the triple setup? Might be helpful to talk to actual owners to get their thoughts.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Havoc said:


> $2,600 is a lot of money for the different option. In your original post you said "They made the comment that I would be one of the first to request the 2) 15K axle configuration. 99% of their trailers are sold with the 3) 10K axles." Would they be willing to give you the contact info for some of the people that purchased the triple setup? Might be helpful to talk to actual owners to get their thoughts.


like a customer testimonial? 
Maybe would be interested..... but would be more interested in the 2x15k setup more than the triple 10k set up.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have pulled a lot of g-necks, the only way I would purchase a 3 axle would be if the front axle was a lift axle, broken spindles, tore up tires\, broken lug nuts, etc... not many lift axles on g-necks but their are some, electric over air, and they do cost a bit more..


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

this is a dual axle but 3 axle is also made...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Want to say thanks for all the input. I'm on the verge of ordering and I guess my reservation comes from my thinking "Why dont they offer the 2x15K axle option? Why is only the 3x10K offered?

I just asked engineering if theyd build me the 35' 38,500lb trailer with 2x15K axles and they called me back a few hours later with an answer (yes) and a price. You would think it would be offered.

This is not a mom & pop trailer company. They build an average of 500 trailers per month. Thats a lot of trailers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCTrailrider,

Love it, but out of my league on price.


----------



## Okshooter (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm no rocket scientist, but how do you build a 38,500 pound GVWR trailer with either 3 - 10,000 pound axles or 2 - 15,000 pound axles? It seems to me, either way they can only be 30,000 pound trailers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Okshooter said:


> I'm no rocket scientist, but how do you build a 38,500 pound GVWR trailer with either 3 - 10,000 pound axles or 2 - 15,000 pound axles? It seems to me, either way they can only be 30,000 pound trailers.


I thought the same thing. They assume a 8000lb tongue weight load. The truck's rear axle, and to some degree, front axle carry some of the weight of or on the trailer. 
My Big Tex has 2) 10K axles, but it's given a 24K rating, which is 20% higher than the axles. 
The Kauffman trailer has 2)15K or 3)10K axles with 25% more than the axles added to it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a used triple axle version just below the Mason Dixon line from me

https://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/tro/d/king-george-35-ft-kaufman-lift-trailer/7105221908.html


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

When I heard triple axles, I didn't think they were triple duals! I've only ever seen single on the triple axle configuration. But that lift trailer has me thinking...........could you drop an axle (maybe the front one?) on that trailer and have it do what you want it to do? That's an expensive trailer for a darn good price.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> When I heard triple axles, I didn't think they were triple duals! I've only ever seen single on the triple axle configuration. But that lift trailer has me thinking...........could you drop an axle (maybe the front one?) on that trailer and have it do what you want it to do? That's an expensive trailer for a darn good price.


Called the owner. Said he used it one time in 3 years of ownership. Said his truck is too small to pull it 

Doesn't want to buy a bigger truck.

Ox, I will need 24,000lbs of load capacity so I would want all the axles.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Called the owner. Said he used it one time in 3 years of ownership. Said his truck is too small to pull it
> 
> Doesn't want to buy a bigger truck.
> 
> Ox, I will need 24,000lbs of load capacity so I would want all the axles.


Somebody didn't do their homework or a smooth talking salesman got a nice commission. I don't pay attention to trailers much but what would that cost new. Was he at least trying to pull it with a 1 ton dually?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Found a used triple axle version just below the Mason Dixon line from me


You haven't left yet,

Larry


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

lol ^


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Found a used triple axle version just below the Mason Dixon line from me
> 
> https://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/tro/d/king-george-35-ft-kaufman-lift-trailer/7105221908.html


That's a good deal me thinks, I'd buy it unless ya just want a new trailer...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait a second!!!!! 
you guys all just told me triple axle trailer no good! :lol:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Somebody didn't do their homework or a smooth talking salesman got a nice commission. I don't pay attention to trailers much but what would that cost new. Was he at least trying to pull it with a 1 ton dually?


That one would be about $17,000 new from Kaufman 
Im actually a little leary of tires sitting like that for 3 years.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well yes I for one did say that, and that is a good price for that trailer, could consider removing one of the duals .....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> Well yes I for one did say that, and that is a good price for that trailer, could consider removing one of the duals .....


if I did, I might as well keep the trailer I have. It has 2) 10k dexters on it. 
Im looking to go from my current 22 bales up to 28 850lb bales. That's 24,000lbs. Trailer weighs another 9500. So that's a total of 33,500. My incoming truck will probably be able to tow around 34,000lbs. Nobody really makes a 35k trailer, so I went with the 38k. All I could find as 30k or 40k, except the Kaufman. 38 gives me an extra few thousand pounds of wiggle room in case I ever get a big square baler or want to transport a 12 ton machine.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Wouldn't that tilt deck be a little more money? Is that just the pump in the front or is there a winch also? Does the tilt deck make it a lower gvw trailer and also give it a heavier empty weight?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

danwi said:


> Wouldn't that tilt deck be a little more money? Is that just the pump in the front or is there a winch also? Does the tilt deck make it a lower gvw trailer and also give it a heavier empty weight?


Yes tilt is more than fixed. But fixed with mega ramps is only like $1k cheaper. Their tilt trailer is very affordable. I think tilt adds 2500. Mega ramps adds 1200.
Just pump, winch optional. the bottom tool box houses the battery & pump. The top is for straps.
Yes the tilt is a little heavier, but still under 10k empty.

Thing I like about fixed & mega ramps is less maintenance or repairs and no dead battery. Since I don't haul a LOT of equipment, I could just do the spring assist ramps. That's what I have now. 
Their hydraulic tilt ramp is pretty affordable, so I got to thinking it might be something I'd want. It's pretty cool!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My tilt deck works like the one you're looking at, it's great when winching dead stuff on, or moving sheds etc. I don't like how slow it is driving tractors on and off and is super sketchy loading alone although a cheap remote for the tilt would solve that.

Mine is much shorter at 23 ft but is built ridiculously heavy, with that double frame section for the hinge having a 10 ft overlap. Pulls like my old 27 ft trailer with more than a half load.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a few ,musings. Triple dual trailers are not unheard of. There is a trucking outfit not so far away from me that has at least one, and has had it for a while now Pulls it with a 1 ton. I got to wondering how the tare weight of 2 15K axles compares to 3 10K axles?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Just a few ,musings. Triple dual trailers are not unheard of. There is a trucking outfit not so far away from me that has at least one, and has had it for a while now Pulls it with a 1 ton. I got to wondering how the tare weight of 2 15K axles compares to 3 10K axles?


Tare weight meaning empty weight? 
From what Kaufman says, very similar or slightly lighter. 
IMO, the best would be 3) 12K axles, with the front axle an air lift. Diamond C offers it, but north of $25000

You could lift front axle to avoid scrub when empty to moderately loaded

2) 15Ks solve that problem and mitigate expenses


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate my 3 axle GN trailer. Last summer making a sharp turn loaded up with hay I snapped a spindle clean off. Tires, lug studs, and wheels take a real beating. I do a lot of short distance, close quarters maneuvering so I keep lots of trailer parts on hand. LoL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it single wheel or dual wheel?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Single. Can only imagine how bad a triple dual would scrub tires.


----------

